# Shopping for road bike- Trek 2200 or Klein Aura X?



## simply126 (Aug 1, 2004)

I am shopping for a road bike..I've tried out several bikes and have been paying more attention to these two bikes. the 2003 model of the Trek 2200 WSD (aluminum frame) for a little over $1200 or the 2004 Klein Aura X (carbon aluminum) for a little over $1400. I feel good on both bikes..does anyone have any opinions on the above two bikes? Which would be a better buy or choice?


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

simply126 said:


> I am shopping for a road bike..I've tried out several bikes and have been paying more attention to these two bikes. the 2003 model of the Trek 2200 WSD (aluminum frame) for a little over $1200 or the 2004 Klein Aura X (carbon aluminum) for a little over $1400. I feel good on both bikes..does anyone have any opinions on the above two bikes? Which would be a better buy or choice?


I have a 2003 q carbon klein that i have riden for 2 seasons now. I love the bike. I'm not sure how the aura x is fitted but my bike is a combo of 105 & tiagra. I had every intention of replacing the low end parts with something like centaur or ultegra. The 105 & tiagra work so well that i just can't justify spending the extra cash for a better group. I did however build a nice 2nd set of wheels with d/a hubs & open pros. They are much lighter than the tiagra / matrix wheels that came with the bike. Hope thats of some help!


----------

